# My woodcock banding season 2011



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

My woodcock banding season 2011
http://www.braquepyrenees.com


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Fabrice, thank you for the pictures. What kind of data have you gotten back from your banding project?


----------

